# Best way to remove snow?



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

My car has a good 2" of snow all over it. I used to brush it off in big lumps with my hands, but now I see that drags any surface dirt with it.

I guess a few buckets of water or a hose would be safest?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I actually used my pressure washer last year but used it on the open setting so it didn't blast the snow but just melted it off. 

An open hose would do it mate. Although this morning I just drove the missus car with snow on the roof and bonnet.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

hardly think its enough to worry about.

no way I'd pressure wash it off and create an ice rink on my driveway/road etc. Just carefully push it off without touching the paint, In the grand scheme of things....


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Here you go:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
Just make sure it is sharp:devil:









:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

I allways leave it, only take it off my windows and maybe in front of the licensplate. if its frost snow most of it is gone when i get to work


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

There was a layer of ice on my paint where the rain from yesterday afternoon froze on the car. So, i took the snow off with a hydrablade that i use in the bath room. Then cleaned the windows with my mitt.

I will do more £s worth of damge to the car if i hit something through not being able to see than a few scratches in the paint that i can easily get out.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> hardly think its enough to worry about.


I wouldn't bet on it mate, friend of mine is down Reading way and has had about 10" of snow.

Last year I cleared the car by melting it off using an open hose. Then cleared the snow from the drive with the pressure washer. Just ended up with a perfect square of clear concrete. lol

Just made sure I swept any excess water aware when I was done so it didn't freeze.


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, I do understand that the need to see is greater than the need to avoid scratches so thanks, Grinnal - I'll get one of those scrapers today :thumb:

I just went outside to investigate and there's a thick covering of snow over a layer of ice. So I wiped the soft snow off with a MF mitt and then used a couple of buckets of lukewarm water to clear the ice from the windows.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I hate seeing people driving down the road, cars covered in snow with just the windscreen clear. Idiots. I always clean mine off completely with a flexiblade.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Just use a broom, I've seen a few people doing that today!! :lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wouldnt know mate mine is tucked away in an air chamber in my storage facility 

Seriously i wouldnt worry to much about it just remove as much as poss without touching the paint work and you'll be fine.

Gav


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Wouldnt know mate mine is tucked away in an air chamber in my storage facility


That is so what I need for my motor. Mine is in the garage over winter, it's carpeted and dry but somehow last night the really fine snow managed to get through some tiny gap somewhere! :wall:

Glad it's under a cover but just a really fine layer of dust like snow on the cover! B*llocks!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Just use a broom, I've seen a few people doing that today!! :lol:


But you need to use one with some really hard brissells to make sure you get all the snow off!!!! :thumb::thumb:

We never have snow down here in Torbay so nothing to worry about for me! :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

grit salt should do it:doublesho

no seriously intellistart from bed, 20 mins later and the snow has gone completely, with all my juice with it, but lets face it if its a couple of inch thick then stay at home


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

phobia said:


> grit salt should do it:doublesho
> 
> no seriously intellistart from bed, 20 mins later and the snow has gone completely, with all my juice with it, but lets face it if its a couple of inch thick then stay at home


Why stay at home because of a couple of inches of snow?

Hardly a lot is it, the snow can be removed and the majority of roads will have been cleared. It took me around 25 mins this morning to carefully remove as much snow as possible and after getting out of my road and a problem free journey to work. Then had a problem free journey going back home from work to pick up my lunch that I forgot, then another problem free journey back in to work again.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

lets say a couple of feet then


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> I hate seeing people driving down the road, cars covered in snow with just the windscreen clear. Idiots. I always clean mine off completely with a flexiblade.


good for you... but can i really be arsed to take it off, when i drive down the road it falls off :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

jamest said:


> Why stay at home because of a couple of inches of snow?
> 
> Hardly a lot is it, the snow can be removed and the majority of roads will have been cleared. It took me around 25 mins this morning to carefully remove as much snow as possible and after getting out of my road and a problem free journey to work. Then had a problem free journey going back home from work to pick up my lunch that I forgot, then another problem free journey back in to work again.


you obviously dont live near me then


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

big ben said:


> you obviously dont live near me then


I live near gatwick. Had around 3 inches of snow.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just brush the top most layer off gently with your bare hands like man (I did this and own a Man Bag ):lol::lol::lol::lol:

Wife was on the phone earlier and the Ex traffic cop over the road was busy with a stiff yard broom de snowing his Suzuki Wagon R and lecturing our friend next door on how to do hers.

Nice 

With my H&S/Law hat on (sorry ) I wouldn't advise water, you cause an ice rink and you could find yourself on the end of a claim if someone slips, let along the moral issue of causing an injury, loads of oldies near me so I don't even risk washing my motors where the water hits the pavement in icy conditions!!.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

tossi said:


> I allways leave it, only take it off my windows and maybe in front of the licensplate. if its frost snow most of it is gone when i get to work


:lol::lol:

I keep the snow ON the licence plates :devil:

Remove it from all the windows and lights, and off I go...usually just use a window scraper...although I use the rubber side and not the plastic side for softer snow first...

:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Leaf blower to blow it off or a hair dryer could melt the snow off?! haha


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

70 mph for a few minutes will sort it out.
Seriously though, I always take the snow off the roof using my hands/arm. The problem is when you brake coming up to a junction/roundabout and all the snow on the roof slides down over your screen blocking any vision you had.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> Just carefully push it off without touching the paint, In the grand scheme of things....


^^ +1:thumb: ^^


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

chisai said:


> 70 mph for a few minutes will sort it out.
> Seriously though, I always take the snow off the roof using my hands/arm. The problem is when you brake coming up to a junction/roundabout and all the snow on the roof slides down over your screen blocking any vision you had.


In these conditions you don't really want to be braking that hard.

Saying that snow flies off at 100mph....private airfield...


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't need to brake hard. Once the interior heats up and melts the bottom of the snow it is just a matter of time.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

My missus pulled up to pick me up from the station and her car sill has an inch of snow on the roof!! Kinda like a top on a pint of Guiness. haha.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

This post troubles me :lol: Just slide it off with your hand, must look a right t1t hosing or pwashing your car covered in snow :wall:

Its not as though we dont all look for an esxcuse to machine polish the cars in the spring...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep you guessed right, hosepipe will work.... removes the snow immediately, totally, and I imagine more scratch-free than almost any other method.

Personally, worrying about snow scratching vehicle when removing is too much obsessive for my liking, if the hosepipe isn't easily accessible it gets pushed off with my hand.


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

mate in work uses a shovel ,yes a shovel and a metal one at that :doublesho :doublesho

should see the state on his car a swirlomatic car wash have got nothing on him :doublesho


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

G220 said:


> Personally, worrying about snow scratching vehicle when removing is too much obsessive for my liking


Wanting to avoid an expanse of snow sliding over the paintwork, taking with it any dirt and grit that's beneath the snow, is no more obsessive than washing with two buckets of water. Is it?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

goo said:


> Wanting to avoid an expanse of snow sliding over the paintwork, taking with it any dirt and grit that's beneath the snow, is no more obsessive than washing with two buckets of water. Is it?


Exactly; it's not the snow, it's what's underneath it. If the car's got road salt/grit on it all you've basically got is a huge white sanding block.

Having said that I have done it but only if I know the cars clean, or clean enough to make it safe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

goo said:


> Wanting to avoid an expanse of snow sliding over the paintwork, taking with it any dirt and grit that's beneath the snow, is no more obsessive than washing with two buckets of water. Is it?


It is different because when you remove the snow, you are removing the snow, the dirt underneath is actually quite undisturbed, depending on how you are removing the snow, if it's not much -- no point remoing it, if there is a lot, you leave the surface snow untouched. Nevertheless, I don't use two buckets, so that doesn't apply to me anyhow.


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmmm ... the only way I know of removing a 3" layer of snow is to use my arm and slide the snow until it falls off. I agree that it doesn't touch the paint IF the underlying layer is ice. But if it's wet snow then it's like Viper said, a huge sanding block.

I never used to worry about stuff like this until someone told me about this forum! I think I need two cars ... one to clean and one to drive :driver:


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

You cant protect your car from the enviroment,its a bit OTT worrying that yer car might be scratched by (the odd) snowfall.I'd be more worried about dirt/GRIT hitting your car at 20mph+ on the road (winter or summer).


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

goo said:


> But if it's wet snow then it's like Viper said, a huge sanding block.


Exaggeration of the week award ?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

lol, put it this way on me way to work there was a car completely covered in snow except a peep hole in the front windscreen, strange i though as i thought i had seen it go round the roundabout before me. as i got closer i realised it was stationary because of the big steel pole sticking out the ground and now creating a v shape bonnet!

had 6-7" this morning (of snow) and the amout of cars with minimal visibility and no lights on at half 7 in a heavy snow fall was shocking.

I always thought (not sure where i heard this might even be making it up?) it was a good idea to remove all the snow off your bonnet for something to do with the engine? though i cant see what?

Not sure if its only me but every year i open the drivers door only to let all the snow fall inside the car, just stand and think you *** remember that for next time, only again i did the same thing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Some vehicles (usually older aircooled porsche/beetles) can possibly overheat if there is snow blocking the ducts on the spoiler or restricting ventilation.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

G220 said:


> Exaggeration of the week award ?


Just a bit, really obsesive just to feel the need to ask this question. You dont think you get more damage following a car, passing a truck on the motorway with salt flicking up at 70+ mph, driving down a country lane in summer and being forced into the over hanging bushes?

Even if you owned a 200K super car, this is taking it to the extreme, the same as the ones asking how to defrost a windscreen...luke warm warter, not rocket science:wall:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mullins said:


> *Just a bit, really obsesive just to feel the need to ask this question*. You dont think you get more damage following a car, passing a truck on the motorway with salt flicking up at 70+ mph, driving down a country lane in summer and being forced into the over hanging bushes?
> 
> Even if you owned a 200K super car, this is taking it to the extreme, the same as the ones asking how to defrost a windscreen...luke warm warter, not rocket science:wall:


No it ain't - you might as well apply that to 95% of everything that's posted on this site. If the questions raised on here bug you, go and find another forum.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Viper said:


> No it ain't - you might as well apply that to 95% of everything that's posted on this site. If the questions raised on here bug you, go and find another forum.


Fair enough, its no where near 95% though. Most are just repeated questions, pics of hideous details etc, then you get the daft ones like this, and how to dry a car, how to remove ice from a windscreen, how to do a full detail outside in the winter, what lights to buy while outside at night doing a full detail.

Only my personal opinion, but that is all a step too far unless you have the monet to own a heated work shop, in that case you wont be asking these questions, even if you dont have acess to the workshop you will be parked over night in a garage or under a carport, if not then wait till spring like the rest of us :thumb:


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

I was just thinking that the dryer that DaveG sells blows hot & cold air> Sorted:wave:

The joys eh, my car is so "boggin" even the neighbours are saying they have never seen it so dirty.

It actually looks rather cool/mean looking :devil:


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

I just used a noodle microfibre mitten this morning on all the bits I could reach (5ft8 driver in a C4 Picasso). I reckoned that the amount of damage I would cause would be minimal and easily fixed when I requisition my mates workshop later in the week. The rest came off with the wind on the dual carriage-way.


----------



## muddy911 (Mar 29, 2009)

i have an army of cats to lick it off


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

muddy911 said:


> i have an army of cats to lick it off


Aren't cats' tongues quite rough though?

*IT WOULD BE LIKE HAVING A MULTITUDE OF LITTLE PINK SANDING BLOCKS GOING OVER YOUR PAINT!!*

How's that for an exaggeration :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Viper said:


> Aren't cats' tongues quite rough though?
> 
> *IT WOULD BE LIKE HAVING A MULTITUDE OF LITTLE PINK SANDING BLOCKS GOING OVER YOUR PAINT!!*
> 
> How's that for an exaggeration :lol:


:doublesho

or do as i did a comedy prat fall this morning on the ice on the drive slipped backwards put my hand out only for it to land on the bonnet (managed to stay on my feet)but i had my fg bd car keys in my hand  cue some wet sanding when the weather improves :wall:


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hairdryer haha


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

I thought it was a perfectly reasonable question to ask given that this IS a car detailing forum!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I Must be one of the few lucky one's on here, I actually use my garage for what it was intended,





.








.









.





keeping my motorbike in,:thumb: the car gets an arm swept over it, when the snow's deep enough for it to come off in a block, anything less gets left, with the exception of the lights and windows, and I clear ALL of the windows, not just a port hole, as you see the Muppet's driving whilst peering through a 10" clear patch on the windscreen!!


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Mullins said:


> Just a bit, really obsesive just to feel the need to ask this question. You dont think you get more damage following a car, passing a truck on the motorway with salt flicking up at 70+ mph, driving down a country lane in summer and being forced into the over hanging bushes?


Of course those things cause damage. And I know they're unaviodable. But self-inflicted damage IS avoidable and negates the whole point of spending s*** loads of money on cleaning products. It's better not to inflict too much damage now rather than having to waste the summer trying to remove swirls & scratches.

It's also interesting to note how many people feel that trying to protect the paint finish due to removing the snow equates to driving with 3 feet of the stuff on the car and peering through a slot. Being safe and preventing undue damage aren't mutually exclusive :thumb:


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

goo said:


> Of course those things cause damage. And I know they're unaviodable. But self-inflicted damage IS avoidable and negates the whole point of spending s*** loads of money on cleaning products. It's better not to inflict too much damage now rather than having to waste the summer trying to remove swirls & scratches.
> 
> It's also interesting to note how many people feel that trying to protect the paint finish due to removing the snow equates to driving with 3 feet of the stuff on the car and peering through a slot. Being safe and preventing undue damage aren't mutually exclusive :thumb:


Any damage would be neglegable lets face facts here, all this chat of 'sanding blocks' :wall: It wont cost ship loads on products to polish the car back up in the summer as im guessing the majority of us have more than we need, and it doesnt take all summer to remove swirls, it takes about 8 hours if bad.

I know its not just me as im suprised to find i have a few pm's on this topic, made me chuckle :thumb:


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Mullins said:


> I know its not just me as im suprised to find i have a few pm's on this topic, made me chuckle :thumb:


Well, I think it's all got a bit out of hand! My original post was more of an idle thought than anything else. In the end I removed the worst of the snow with my hands (hidden inside an MF wash mitt) and then got the rest off with a couple of buckets of lukewarm water. Of course, necessity overcame idealism as I needed the snow gone more than I needed to protect the car. And, for the record, I always clear all the snow off before driving, regardless of what damage may or may not be created in the process. It doesn't take a lot of brain power to realise that hitting an object is far more damaging to your paintwork than a few swirls or whatever.

For the past 30+ years I've cleared my car of snow using nothing more than bare hands, sliding it as and where necessary. If the snow was especially thick or I was feeling especially squeamish about getting my hands cold, I'd use a broom. And then when summer came, I'd polish the car and not even see the micro-damage or swirls.

But since becoming more interested in the concept of detailing, it just occurred to me that if my snow clearing technique IS likely to create any damage, then I may as well do it a different way. And with this being what is, essentially, a forum for people who consider their cars, I thought someone else here may have thought about it and found a better way.

Quite honestly, I wish I hadn't said anything!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

goo said:


> Quite honestly, I wish I hadn't said anything!


AAAH!! don't be like that!! we've now all thought about the problem, and it has given some of us a chuckle at the answers :thumb: and given one or two some fresh ideas, also if a subject isn't questioned once in a while whats the point of a forum??


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

@ goo - perfectly reasonable thread and point to raise, mate - don't worry about it.


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Viper said:


> @ goo - perfectly reasonable thread and point to raise, mate - don't worry about it.


:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup, Perfectly reasonable to ask :thumb:

If i know the car is clean underneath then the arm swipe method is used.

Otherwise I use the open ended hose method and grit the water


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Been driving around this morning with about 6" on the roof, but this afternoon, coming downhill, slowing down behind a car, and the entire load slid down onto my windscreen completely blocking my view, fortunately I had already stopped, but had to get out in the middle of the road at a junction and clear off the screen! won't be doing that again!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The whole beauty of this site is that you don't get flayed alive for asking something that other forums wouldn't see the point in asking, things that are a bit OCD or might seem unecessary. 

Valid post if you ask me.

On a similar note, my mum proudly told me that her neighbour had offered to clear her car of snow. He kindly used a window blade you'd use for house windows. Great move!!! 
Admittedly it's the same car I took for a car wash yesterday but still, not ideal. 

The snow has gradually melted off my missus car which is the only one we're using the next couple of days. My Lupo still has a few inches on the roof and in the grills. Just gonna leave it to melt off now.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> The whole beauty of this site is that you don't get flayed alive for asking something that other forums wouldn't see the point in asking, things that are a bit OCD or might seem unecessary.


My sentiments exactly, Alex.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

APK said:


> Been driving around this morning with about 6" on the roof, but this afternoon, coming downhill, slowing down behind a car, and the entire load slid down onto my windscreen completely blocking my view, fortunately I had already stopped, but had to get out in the middle of the road at a junction and clear off the screen! won't be doing that again!


Is your vehicle not equipped with windscreen wipers?


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

G220 said:


> Is your vehicle not equipped with windscreen wipers?


Trying to move a large lump of snow with wipers esp if its the heavy wet slushy stuff not good idea


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

drka-drka said:


> Trying to move a large lump of snow with wipers esp if its the heavy wet slushy stuff not good idea


I don't think a one off is going to cause a problem, also, the extra resistance is not especially much more than if you were using the wipers while travelling at very fast speeds, which the wipers should be designed for.


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Think he is on about the rear wiper??

I have tried doing it with a large chunck of snow on back window many times, living near all the brittish ski slopes snows a fair bit(touch wood) in the winter. The motor does struggle, probly burn it out id recon


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

G220 said:


> Is your vehicle not equipped with windscreen wipers?


It is, but there is no way they would have cleared the amount of snow that had just slid down!

It was the front screen I was referring to.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Dont know about the best way but ive just looked outside and all the kids in the street have done it for me GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:devil::devil:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Dont know about the best way but ive just looked outside and all the kids in the street have done it for me GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:devil::devil:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Best way. Stick it in a garage when its snowing. 

BUt I find just leaving it does just as well.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, my bf used the windscreen scraper all over the entire car (pug) to scrape the snow off! I said I hope you didnt do that to the mito, he replied no but its only the rubber bit :wall: 

I didnt really mind as I havent given her much attention yet, not the attitude I know but it was bloody freezing!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> lol, my bf used the windscreen scraper all over the entire car (pug) to scrape the snow off! I said I hope you didnt do that to the mito, he replied no but its only the rubber bit :wall:
> 
> I didnt really mind as I havent given her much attention yet, not the attitude I know but it was bloody freezing!


Hey you.....

I use the rubber bit to get the large amounts of snow off!

:devil:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well just as my missus car had a little top hat of snow on it yesterday, it's gone and snowed again last night so it's back to being snowy haha.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I went past a car dealers on friday, he has all the usual supercars lucky his lambos and ferraris are inside,anyway there was a guy outside with a sweeping brush getting the snow of a row of gt3s roofs


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

RETRO_AL said:


> I went past a car dealers on friday, he has all the usual supercars lucky his lambos and ferraris are inside,anyway there was a guy outside with a sweeping brush getting the snow of a row of gt3s roofs


It's ok, it was probably a very expensive brush!

Today, I carefully removed the loose snow, poured water over the windows, started the engine, and then waitied for it all to clear before driving off. I was quite happy that I'd done the very best I could to avoid scraping dirt over the paint surface by removing the snow in a controlled fashion. I completed my journey on salt laden roads and pulled in for diesel on the way home. Whilst filling up I noticed massive lumps of salty snow attached to the wheels arches and undersides of the car. Then I watched as huge expanses of ice slid across the now-warm roof and down the sides of the car, taking with them all the dirt which had previously been residing on the paintwork.

Next time I'll just use a broom


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

drka-drka said:


> Trying to move a large lump of snow with wipers esp if its the heavy wet slushy stuff not good idea


Mate wipers won't shift a 6 inch thick roof load os snow suddenly dumped onto your windscreen, its very dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine do, and a flick of the stalk is certainly a lot less dangerous than getting out the car and clearing it.


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Walking home over the weekend, I saw a bloke clean the snow off his car with his kids plastic sledge and his neighbour was using a yard brush.

I did have a chuckle as I walked past, as I can imagine in the summer it will be "I've no idea how these scratches got on the paint"


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

G220 said:


> Mine do, and a flick of the stalk is certainly a lot less dangerous than getting out the car and clearing it.


Amazing wipers mate, last time the ton of snow slide over my windscreen the wipers just swished around creating a nice void between the glass and the thick wedge of snow till it slumped forward onto the bonnet in a big pile totally blocking my view so as I couldn't see the road ahead at all.

Luckily I was slowing for a junction and no one was ahead of me, certainly won't risk it again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep it's a VW, the quality engineering knows no bounds.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

goo said:


> It's ok, it was probably a very expensive brush!
> 
> Today, I carefully removed the loose snow, poured water over the windows, started the engine, and then waitied for it all to clear before driving off. I was quite happy that I'd done the very best I could to avoid scraping dirt over the paint surface by removing the snow in a controlled fashion. I completed my journey on salt laden roads and pulled in for diesel on the way home. Whilst filling up I noticed massive lumps of salty snow attached to the wheels arches and undersides of the car. Then I watched as huge expanses of ice slid across the now-warm roof and down the sides of the car, taking with them all the dirt which had previously been residing on the paintwork.
> 
> Next time I'll just use a broom


When the melting ice slides off, it's usually lubricated via water from the melting ice underneath so probably won't marr the paint. However, if you try to slide snow / ice off the car the ice crystals may slightly marr the paint.


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

needhampr said:


> When the melting ice slides off, it's usually lubricated via water from the melting ice underneath so probably won't marr the paint.


I noticed that - it was sliding in a pool of liquid.

In answer to my own original post, the best plan seems to be:

1. remove the bulk of the soft snow by hand, leaving the ice layer intact
2. use lukewarm water to clear the windows
3. allow the remainder of the ice to melt at its own pace


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Sometimes even luke warm water is too hot. It needs to be tepid at most.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i am worried about the snow scratching the paintwork... and no questions like this on this forum should be treated like that imo, all valid when it comes to our pride and joy, and our hobbie!! 

kids round my way have been taking snow off it, and im praying it hasnt been hit by any snow balls or i will go mental!!

im going to buy a car cover, then use the old arm and hand technique, or even a soft brush

so a car cover gets my vote if your paranoid like me :thumb:


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> Sometimes even luke warm water is too hot. It needs to be tepid at most.


Hard to say where tepid ends and lukewarm starts 

I fill a 2L Tesco water bottle almost to the top with cold water and then add a very small amount of hot. It's only just not cold. Not that the addition of warmth makes much difference because it still turns to ice within seconds of hitting the glass!


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

big ben said:


> so a car cover gets my vote if your paranoid like me :thumb:


I don't know if I'd be disciplined enough to spend time fitting & removing a cover when it's most needed, i.e., very cold & snowy weather. I used to use one of those windscreen protection sheet things - but it always seemed to rain after I'd fitted it 

I used to have a garage 'en bloc' (just 6 garages) and parked my MR2 inside and the wife's Corolla outside. The local kids played football there all the time and it drove me nuts. The more I chased them off, the more they'd do it. In the end I moved to a house with a drive and a garage and never looked back. Then, a couple of months ago and a week before my old car was due to be traded for a new one, some **** nearby took it into his/her head to hit a golf ball from their garden. It landed right in the middle of the roof and made a crater a good 1/2" deep. Luckily, the dealer didn't reduce the agreed trade-in price but it made me realise that no matter how much you try to protect stuff, you're always at someone else's mercy. I think that once you start to view a car as anything more than a means of transport, you immediately begin on the slippery slope to paranoia.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Just saw a chap cleaning off the snow off the top of his Rover 200 with a broom, and then proceed to remove off the ice that was under the snow with the back plastic edge of the broom..!!!! His roof is going to be in a right state when he sees it properly!


----------

